# Hello From Oregon!



## YakiNori (Jul 16, 2009)

Hello!

I come from the wonderful (sometimes too rainy) state of Oregon in the USA. My name is Hannah. 

Sooo, about myself. I'm a college student who's always been fascinated with mice (and other animals for that matter). I'm here to basically learn more about mice genetics and whatever I can soak in!


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

Hi & welcome


----------



## YakiNori (Jul 16, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## razelamy (Jul 8, 2009)

Heeey, I'm from Nevada =D


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi, Welcome to our forum,

We seem to be gaining more users from over you way  I hope you find this forum useful.


----------



## YakiNori (Jul 16, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome!

Oh yes, I already have. It's nice to see boatloads of information and a positive attitude towards breeding and discussing breeding!

Unfortunately I haven't found the US forums to be as friendly as the UK ones.


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Well if you know of anyone who you think would benefit from this forum feel free to invite them over, the more the merrier


----------



## zoocrewmice (May 5, 2009)

Sorry Hannah, I just realized you started a thread here! :lol:

Yes, welcome! I completely agree about UK forums being more friendly. Have you been on The Fun Mouse? (insert smilie having head chopped off here...)


----------

